# Downgrade XP to 95



## magusbuckley

Hello:

I know you'll think this is a funny one, but here is a shot in the dark.

I have a machine running Windows XP that I want to downgrade to 95.  It is running on the NTFS file system.  I created a boot disk from the windows 95 cd.  I tried to run FDISK to reset the partition and get the HD back to a FAT 16.  The message says I have the wrong DOS version for that particular command.  This machine use to run 98, then ME, and now XP.  I know XP doesn't use DOS, but it didn't uninstall DOS during the installation, did it?  Can anyone help me get 95 back on this dinosaur?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Praetor

> I know XP doesn't use DOS


You do?  It still has DOS underneath 



> I created a boot disk from the windows 95 cd


You'll have to make a boot disc via WXP (or just manually use an NTFS capable Boot environment)



> but it didn't uninstall DOS during the installation, did it? Can anyone help me get 95 back on this dinosaur?


Once you kill the FS you can install W95 'normaly'


----------



## magusbuckley

Praetor said:
			
		

> Once you kill the FS you can install W95 'normaly'



I have a boot disk made by XP, but how do I use it to kill the NTFS?  I can't seem to find a partitioning utility.  Will I have to somehow drop back down to a FAT16 to install the 95?


----------



## ZER0X

If you have DOS underneath Xp you loose a lot of your Space from your hardrive. Why 

would you want to put 95 on if you have XP anyway?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## magusbuckley

ZER0X said:
			
		

> Why would you want to put 95 on if you have XP anyway?!?!?!?!?!?!?




I have more than one PC.  I have use for some older programs that do not run on newer versions of Windows.  I'll still have XP on another PC, but on this older one, I really need to get back down to 98 or 95.


----------



## kof2000

u can run them in win95 compatability mode.


----------



## ZER0X

kof2000 said:
			
		

> u can run them in win95 compatability mode.



Thats true.....*ONLY SOMETIMES*


----------



## b3n

Compatibiblity mode hardly ever works.


----------



## ZER0X

b3n said:
			
		

> Compatibiblity mode hardly ever works.



Yer exactly....Lets hope the newer windows would be able to make it work better  But probably not, it'd just leave the old OS's behind and stick with the newer systems


----------



## b3n

what the hell are OC's? lol OS?


----------



## ZER0X

yer OS's


----------



## [tab]

Boot with XP CD, when u get to the disk setup delete all partitions, then install Win95.


----------



## cykx

*Well, Try This*

Ok, Ive played back and forth with Windows Os's. The windows xp cd wont always delete a partition. It might tell you it was deleted or whaever but it just isnt that good. The best advice I can give you is to create a Windows 98 Boot Disk. That thing'll kill anything. I do believe formatting trough the Windows 98 Boot Disk will delete XP off problem free. Im a bit rusty on this subject but shot with the 98 Boot Disk. Its the best. It pwns.


----------



## smitherz

put the 98 boot disk in, reboot the machine.the system utilities should be available then load up fdisk.delete all partitions and then create some new ones, make sure you make it active. after you have completed this start formatting it. the only problem is that it will be FAT32.


smitherz


----------



## cykx

Yeah, itll be Fat 32 but hes installing Windows 95. No biggy there. I just hope he has all the device drivers, if not, hes in for a long hunt. And i mean a real LONG hunt.


----------



## Blue

Cant you just download a Win95 boot disk off of the net and then run fdisk and that good stuff?

OH never mind that was said already.


----------



## cykx

Appearently you havent tried that out    I did, I was going insane, youd think theyd have that kinda stuff online easilly accesible but, its not. I needed a W98 Boot Disk real bad and it was nowhere to be found. I mean I went trough about 10 of Googles O's and nothing. As for a question asked earlier, OS = Operating System. Pardon if I type wrong or something, 2 much coffee.


----------



## Blue

wait a sec.. I'll give you the link ;-)...


----------



## Blue

http://www.bootdisk.com/ all the boot disks you need.

Oh ya that was my first google search


----------



## Blue

http://www.mirrors.org/archived_software/www.bootdisk.com/original.htm

Just another good one.


----------



## cykx

Im gonna go get my neighbors 9 and put a bullet in my head. You have no idea how much I needed that whwn I rebuilt my friends Dell. Good, either that link is a few years old, or im a complete idiot. Probly both, but very nice, Ill be bookmarking that.


----------



## Blue

Even better just download em all now and save them for later..  Oh ya the windows xp boot disk from that second link does not need verifacation from microsoft as the first one did.


----------

